# Adoption et Protection animale > Ils n'ont pas eu de chance. >  Gros - cané corso

## maiwen88

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* Gros
*Type:* Cane Corso
						
						
*Sexe:* Mâle






Situation actuelle







 URGENCE EUTHANASIE - Délai 15 Juin 2017

Gros est un cane corso mâle inscrit au LOF de 5 ans (né le 13 mai 2011).

Suite à un regrettable accident, il risque leuthanasie.
En effet, lors d'une sieste dans son panier, il a été réveillé en sursaut par l'enfant de 14 ans de la famille qui tentait de prendre sa tête dans ses bras. Il l'a alors pincée/mordue à la main. Lorsque Gros a saisi son geste, son regard s'est montré différent comme si il regrettait.

Aujourdhui, la famille ne souhaite plus garder Gros, craignant pour ses enfants.
Si nous ne trouvons pas de solution avant le le 15 Juin 2017, Gros sera piqué.

✔ Informations générales:

- SEXE : Mâle
- RACE : Cane Corso LOF Non confirmé
- Age : 5 ans
- Né le : 13 mai 2011
- Identification : par puce électronique
- Vaccins : à jour (février 2017)
- Stérilisé : le sera avant placement
- Poids : 56 kgs

✔ Ententes:

- Avec femelles: non
- Avec mâles: non
- Avec chats: non
- Avec enfants: pas d'enfants en bas âge

✔ Education :

- Ordre assis : ok
- Ordre couché : ok
- Tire en laisse : ne tire pas mais il faut lui laisser la laisse courte et le tenir fermement.
- Propreté acquise : ok
- Destructeur : non
- Gamelle : ok
- Aboie : pas outre mesure
- Peut vivre en appartement : oui si promenades régulières

✔Tempérament: 

Gros est comme soupe au lait, boudeur et parfois super joueur, craquant quoi !

A la maison, ils passent beaucoup de temps dehors, il mange une fois par jour, le soir après ses maîtres, jamais d'os, des croquettes .

Quand il était petit il a eu une maladie de croissance des os, une panosteite (http://www.elevage-elsa.com/Fr/pano_fr.html pour savoir ce que c'est)
Depuis il a gardé un côté comédien, quand on le gronde il se remet à boiter...

Grosse peluche mais attention très bon gardien.

✔ Santé: Il faut surveiller son cur (ventricule droit, le véto suspecte un souffle).
Il ne supporte pas bien la chaleur et s'essouffle vite (ne pas l'emmener faire son footing par exemple, il risque de se coucher dans l'herbe et vous attendre sur le chemin du retour  :Smile:  ). 

/ ! \ Actuellement dans le 77




✎ Vous pouvez remplir le formulaire de demande daccueil en ligne :

- Pour une adoption:https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1FAIpQLSdvrgfm62dg7ZWYP4ivs2gANd8S4ZOoEjQOyrKqewnzVbOKbQ/viewform?embedded=true

/ ! \ A prévoir pré et post visites au domicile de la famille par un délégué de notre association, contrat d'adoption SADF et une participation aux frais vétérinaires engagés pour la mise en règle.

Post Facebook:
https://www.facebook.com/pg/SADF-Sau...31603093533047

----------


## breton67

Diffusé pour ce gros doudou

----------


## Patricia45

Il n'y a toujours personne pour lui ?

----------


## COCO12

Bonjour,
Impossible ici aussi, trop d'autres animaux.
Il vient d'ou ce loulou, son éleveur a été prévenu?

----------


## Tiloulou

bonjour , je diffuse  a l'identique sur adoption gros chiens
http://www.adoptiongroschiens.com/t4...le-15-6#992703

----------


## soleiade

on ne peut pas le proposer a la securité civile pour un dressage de secouriste ou a un gardien de securité ? je suis sure que ca pourrait interresser ces gens là

----------


## Vegane7

Gros n'est pas destiné à travailler.
Aucun animal ne devrait l'être.

----------


## Segusia52

'toute façon, fragilité cardiaque à surveiller...et plus planplan que sportif, le Gros

----------


## lyloo56

Toujours rien pour lui ? Vu ses ententes pas évident... Pauvre loulou. Y a pas des associations spécialisées cane corso ?

----------


## saïma

https://www.facebook.com/Association...ternal&fref=nf

Peut-être cette asso ?

----------


## Vegane7

Gros est déjà sous asso SADF et une piste se dessine  ::

----------


## maiwen88

La piste n'est pas terrible.
On navigue entre les désistements et les gens qui veulent un chien de garde.

----------


## Segusia52

Poétiquement résumé !  :: 

Ce qui m'inquiète plus, c'est le sort du gentil Gros, s'il tombe entre les pattes de gens "bien sous tout rapport" au discours mielleux qui, sous couvert de lui sauver la vie, cultivent l'arrière-pensée de lui faire subir un dressage qui le tuera au final. 

_Le Cane corso est un chien hors du commun, de part sa stature, mais aussi pour lamour quil peut porter à ses maîtres. Ce molosse est un dur au cur tendre. Cest un chien de compagnie exemplaire qui voue une véritable adoration à ses maîtres.Ami des enfants, il se montre particulièrement doux et attentif avec eux._

----------


## Senz0

Bonjour j'aimerais connaître la situation de Gros a t'il trouvé une famille car sur les différents réseaux sociaux je n'arrive pas à avoir de réponse... Ce loulou me fend le cur je possède déjà un chien donc je ne pourrais pas le prendre (de plus je vis dans un petit appartement...) mais je ferais tout mon possible pour que quelqu'un le prenne ! J'ai juste besoin de connaître la situation.

Merci par avance

----------


## joch76

Je serrait pret a ladopter jai une grande maison avec un grand terrain je vien de perdre mon am"staff ... Qui lui non plus soit dis an ne s'entendait avec aucun chien ni chat et pourtant il a fini par faire du chien de mon pere son meilleur amie ils etaient inceparable . De plus sil vas etre castre il seras beaucoup plus sociable .etant en formation dauxi en soin animalier je connais le sujet ...je suis du 76 comment puis-proceder?  
 aucun numero !???

----------


## maiwen88

> Je serrait pret a ladopter jai une grande maison avec un grand terrain je vien de perdre mon am"staff ... Qui lui non plus soit dis an ne s'entendait avec aucun chien ni chat et pourtant il a fini par faire du chien de mon pere son meilleur amie ils etaient inceparable . De plus sil vas etre castre il seras beaucoup plus sociable .etant en formation dauxi en soin animalier je connais le sujet ...je suis du 76 comment puis-proceder?  
>  aucun numero !???


Vous pouvez remplir le formulaire pour lui si vous le désirez

----------


## joch76

formulaire d'adoption remplie.

----------


## esiocnarf

alors ?????

----------


## Vegane7

> qui demande l'euthanasie .j'adore le cané corso et c'est dommage que pour une bêtise on luis donne la mort


C'est sa famille actuelle qui l'envisage si pas de solution d'accueil.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Maïwen, tu as vu sur mon FB ?

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1602016709827008&set=a.226032464092  113.72235.100000560847798&type=3&theater

Je cite :

Véro DelphiniumDes amis à moi souhaitent adopter Gros, pouvez-vous me contacter svp ??? J'ai laissé un message sur le n° de portable inscrit sur le post.

----------


## Jade01

Bonjour , 

Nettoyage effectué. Maïwenn, merci de bien vouloir refaire un message en expliquant la situation de Gros telle qu'elle est aujourd'hui, j'ai du supprimer beaucoup de messages donc c'est devenu incompréhensible.

Au prochain débordement je sanctionne, merci de modérer vos propos.

----------


## Senz0

Vous avez supprimé tous mes messages donc j'en conclu que je n'ai pas dû "modérer mes propos"... A aucun moment je n'ai été insultant où autre dans aucun de mes messages... Bref je ne poste plus rien sur ce site ! On essaye d'aider à notre faible niveau et voilà le remerciement ! Bref bonne continuation

----------


## Jade01

Bonjour, le nettoyage a été fait pour alléger le sujet et se concentrer sur l'adoption de Gros. Vous n'êtes pas concernés par le fait de devoir modérer vos propos. Les personnes qui le sont se reconnaitront.

----------


## maiwen88

Gros est toujours chez ses propriétaires actuels. La deadline approchant, nous étudions toute piste une par une.

Il faut déjà que la famille potentielle s'entretienne avec la propriétaire de Gros ensuite nous devrons organiser une pré-visite, éditer un contrat de garde sur base de pièce d'identité et justificatif de domicile et organiser sa venue (soit la personne vient le chercher, soit nous demandons à un taxi canin).

Nous recevons beaucoup de demandes. Merci de bien lire l'annonce. Gros a un profil ne correspondant pas à tout foyer. Si nous voulons le sauver, cela ne doit pas se faire au détriment de Gros ou de tout autre être-vivant. Et finalement peu de personnes correspondent et dans celles correspondant la plupart se désistent.

Enfin, merci de ne pas me contacter pour avoir des nouvelles, je tiendrai l'annonce à jour lorsque je serai sûre que Gros a une famille. Cela devient extrêmement compliqué de se concentrer sur le placement de Gros et d'être efficace.

----------


## joch76

plusieurs personnes étaient prêt a l'acceuillir y compris MOI !! Aucune nouvel du propriétaire on fait quoi maintenant c'est un peut abuse la !! personnellement  je suis pas trop satisfait de tout sa!!! je souhaiterais avoir des nouvel svp merci !!!!!

- - - Mise à jour - - -

perso le profil je l'ai ..et je suis actuellement une formation d'auxi en soin animalier c'est pas pour autant que l'on ma recontacter donc bon !!! grrrrr

- - - Mise à jour - - -

on est le 15 ne l'oublions pas ou en est ont !!???

----------


## maiwen88

> plusieurs personnes étaient prêt a l'acceuillir y compris MOI !! Aucune nouvel du propriétaire on fait quoi maintenant c'est un peut abuse la !! personnellement  je suis pas trop satisfait de tout sa!!! je souhaiterais avoir des nouvel svp merci !!!!!
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> perso le profil je l'ai ..et je suis actuellement une formation d'auxi en soin animalier c'est pas pour autant que l'on ma recontacter donc bon !!! grrrrr
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> on est le 15 ne l'oublions pas ou en est ont !!???


Nous étudions toute piste une par une.
Cela veut dire que je les regarde une après l'autre... Et je vous ai appelé pour un premier contact!

----------


## felicie06

News ??

----------


## maiwen88

Nouvelle piste, l'autre famille hésitait car Gros est gardien et hyper-protecteur.
J'ai encore du temps, la famille partant en vacances en juillet.

----------


## catis

il a été euthanasié,j'ai vu ça sur face book?vous pouvez confirmer?

----------


## maiwen88

Gros est decede.

----------


## catis

oui,c'est ça,il est décédé,on ne sais pas si il est décédé à cause de son coeur et de la grosse chaleur comme disent ses maitres(c'est possible),ou s'il a été euthanasié..impossible de savoir en fait.
j'ai lu ça sur FB:CITATION:"C'est avec énormément de tristesse et d'amertume que nous annonçons le décès de Gros.
 Ses propriétaires nous apprennent que Gros serait mort des suites des fortes chaleurs, qu'il n'aurait pas supportées, il y a plus de 10 jours...

  L'association n'a jamais reçu les papiers d'abandon et Gros appartenait  donc toujours légalement à ses propriétaires. Ces derniers nous ont dit  pouvoir attendre jusqu'à avant l'été, soit le 21 juin. Puis jusqu'au 5  Juillet, date de son départ en vacances.
 Plusieurs propositions de famille et même de refuge ont été faites en vain.
 Un super adoptant avait même été trouvé mais la famille de Gros ne donnait plus de nouvelles, et pour cause...
 Nous pensons bien fort à toi Gros. Repose en paix
 Nous allons tout faire pour trouver l'identité du vétérinaire qui aurait pu pratiquer une telle euthanasie."
RIP joli GROS.

----------


## Tiloulou

quelle tristesse

----------


## France34

Bonne chance, CATIS, pour trouver le vétérinaire qui aurait tué le pauvre GROS ! ::

----------


## esiocnarf



----------


## breton67

e viens te dire adieu petit loup et j ai mal 
j éspere vraiment que c est ton coeur qui t a laché ,mais j en doute 
j ai l un de mes chiens tres malade du coeur et bien plus agé que toi , et la canicule sévissait ,mon loulou est toujours là 
par contre pour moi les seuls a condamner ce sont les "maitres" 
comment peut on permettre a un gamin de s approcher embeter un chien qui dort ? et bien sur la pauvre bete a payé de sa vie un pincement 
bon sang si on n est pas fichu dde faire ce qu il faut pour eviter un tel drame  on ne prends pas de chien on se contente d une peluche
repose en paix  Gros ,tu avais encore tant de beaux jours a vivre...........

----------


## poppo

Encore une famille de c****! Son coeur....c'est ça. Belle excuse pour un acte odieux. Qu'ils brulent en enfer.

----------


## Wilo

effectivement j'ai du mal à croire aussi "à cause des grosses chaleurs", ben oui, il a fait caniculaire mais il y a des moyens de protéger son chien de la chaleur...bref, Gros a payé de sa vie le fait d'avoir pincé le gamin qui l'avait surpris dans son sommeil et il était tout penaud, mais la sentence était sans appel ! je pense comme Poppo, que ses proprios aillent en enfer

----------


## Daysie433

*pauvre Gros*  :: 
*quelle tristesse de mourir à 5 ans 
doux repos petit coeur*  ::

----------


## superdogs

Pauvre bonhomme, je suis fan de ces gros... :: 

Quand même, à 14 ans, on n'est plus un tout petit !! on est censé savoir qu'on ne dérange pas un être vivant qui dort profondément !!! ou alors, c'est qu'on a manqué d'un apport important : le respect le plus élémentaire dû à l'autre ! 
L'aurai bien réveillé en sursaut moi aussi !!

En tout cas, Gros, tu n'étais pas vraiment aimé... pincement (déjà dit plus haut), ou grosse chaleur (plein de façon d'aider un chien à supporter... ) on ne prenait pas très soin de toi...
Désolée et triste d'apprendre ton départ, tu avais une si jolie tête de Gros..   RIP  ::

----------


## miclo

Encore des enfants rois mal élevés et c est ke oauvre toutou qui paye. RIP petit père les cieux seront pour toi une meilleure famille

----------


## sylviemarie

Un bien brave coeur, malade à point nommé à la date d'euthanasie prévue. je vous souhaite de ien mauvaises vacances Monsieur, Madame en compagnie de votre odieux gamin mal élevé.Et puis, si jamais, un jour, un pot de fleurs doit tomber d'un balcon, je prie pour que ce soit sur votre tête.
A toi, mon pauvre Gros, sache que des adoptants auraient été prêts à t'aimer, ils doivent être bien tristes de lire cela.
Repose en paix!

----------


## ULTRA67

Ta famille ne te méritais pas , sur les photos on voit bien que tu étais un gentil gros .

----------


## senior95

oh la belle excuse de dire que Gros n'a pas supporté les chaleurs, plutôt que d'avoir le courage de dire qu'il a été euthanasié de façon à ne pas se faire luncher quant au véto qui a fait cela il ne mérite pas ce nom de "véto" une honte. Quant on est pas capable d'avoir un chien qui plus est un cane corso on en prend pas. Gros tu es parti au paradis des loulous tu y es sûrement mieux.

----------


## France34

Honte au véto qui a tué le pauvre GROS et honte aux proprios qui , malgré les nombreuse tentatives de Maïwen pour lui trouver un adoptant , n'ont pas eu la patience et le COEUR d'attendre une bonne solution ! ::

----------


## Oiseau Blanc

Trop de peine et de dégout, comment peut-on disposer ainsi d'une vie.

Repose dans la paix Gros, que ton âme soit dans la lumière.

----------


## joseph12

J'espère vraiment que les propriétaires vont sur ce forum. J'espère aussi qu'ils lisent les messages à leur encontre.

Par votre faute, un chien est mort, en manque d'amour. Peu importe la raison de sa mort, euthanasie ou canicule, il est mort en n'étant plus aimé, plus désiré, et à cause de votre absence de réponse, il n'a pas pu connaître ce sentiment de la part d'une autre personne.

Je ne vous souhaite pas la mort, je vous souhaite de devenir vieux et séniles, et de finir bien seuls, abandonnés par votre rejeton de fils.

Mais si par malheur vous l'avez abandonné à l'euthanasie ou que vous l'avez "malencontreusement" laissé mourir de chaud, j'espère de tout mon coeur qu'une personne vous croisera, et qu'elle vous fera goûter un métal, de son choix, de sorte que vous vous en souveniez jusqu'à la fin de vos jours (aussi courts fussent-ils).

J'espère que vous en chierez bien dans votre vie. Bande. De. Sombres. Me*des.

----------


## France34

Oui, j'espère moi-aussi que les proprios lisent les messages à leur encontre et que leur conscience les tourmente jusqu'à leur mort ! ::

----------


## Senz0

Je n'ai pas les mots pour exprimer ma tristesse et mon dégoût quand à cette famille... Je vous souhaite simplement mes pires choses au monde vous ne méritez rien de bien, faire croire à une canicule pour justifier votre acte c'est êtes des merdes !! 

Gros mon loulou j'espère que là où tu es, tu es plus heureux qu'avec cette famille qui n'a jamais mesuré la chance de t'avoir... Reposes en paix pti père

----------


## Vegane7

Leur silence est éloquent.

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

Si je peux comprendre que cette famille ne veuille plus de ce" gros" c'est immonde de le faire piquer alors qu'il aurait pu trouver une autre famille Enfin sa famille!!!!!

RIP tu n'étais pas chez des personnes aimantes

----------


## France34

C'est abject ce que ces gens ont fait et je ne crois pas qu'ils viennent ici pour essayer de se disculper : ils doivent avoir trop honte ! ::  Pauvre pépère  ::  ! J'espère que CATIS va trouver le véto qui a commis ce crime et qu'elle lui fera la publicité qu'il mérite !!! ::

----------


## miclo

surtout qu'ils ne  reprennent pas un autre chien après les vacances  .............

----------


## Vegane7

Que vont-ils dire à leur petit garçon (malade de surcroît) et qui était attaché à Gros ? Des mensonges ?...
Quel bel exemple !

----------


## cyrano

Je leur souhaite le feu de l'enfer.

----------


## Patricia45

TOUT SIMPLEMENT HONTEUX !!
Ces gens là devraient être fichés et interdits à vie de détenir un animal !!
Tout ça pour partir en vacances.
Vu ce qui s'est passé, ces imbéciles n'avaient aucun sentiment pour leur chien.
Ce pauvre chien n'était pas aimé.
Ils n'avaient absolument pas l'intention de lui laisser une chance de connaître une autre vie ailleurs.
Quant au véto qui l'a euthanasié (parce qu'il faut arrêter de nous prendre pour des imbéciles à vouloir nous faire croire qu'il est mort à cause des chaleurs) comme beaucoup d'autres, il est surtout là pour récupérer du fric.
Ecoeurant.
Merci à tous ceux qui ont essayé de le sauver et j'espère qu'il y aura une justice pour punir ceux qui s'en sont débarrassés.

----------

